

Mentia launches: see what content will work best for you on social media - rment

It&#x27;s free to use. Interesting to find out what you guys think. All feedback very welcome.
&lt;3<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;getmentia.com
======
haack
Why do I need to register? Can you not just let me add social media accounts
to an empty dashboard? As a lazy end-user, I need it to be as painless as
possible to get up and running with your service, for me to even try it in the
first place. That's what Permeate and TweetDeck (before they were acquired)
did. Other than that I think the idea is really cool! I'm working on something
similar (news feed aggregator).

Also I think this might be better off as a Show HN.

